# X-Trail Cloth Seats - Velcro warning



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey all

I just purchased a Bonavista and noticed that the seats became a little bit fuzzy (very slightly) after very little use. Has anyone had any wear problems with the upholstery in their X-Trail? I am loathe to cover those lovely seats up but if it means protecting vulnerable fabric, I will not hesitate. 

I'm being exceedingly picky, but if anyone has had early wear problems I would very much like to hear about their experiences. Hopefully the cloth seats just get a little fuzzy and that's the end of it.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

I did a spring clean-up on my SE yesterday and noticed the same thing, on the lower part of the drivers seatback. This is extremely premature wear; I had a Maxima for 14 years before this and the upholstery was great when I sold it, the X-trail is only eight months old. Hopefully Nissan will look upon this as a defect and not normal wear and tear.
With this now, and the rust issues reported here on practically new vehicles, I am starting to have concerns about the long term durability of this expensive little vehicle; anybody else have any thoughts on this....


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Further to the above, in Canada we only have two model years of experience to go on, I'd love to hear from someone with an early series 1 X-trail about how they hold out, especially the body/interior. I've found that in my part of the world Japanese cars will last mechanichally for a long time, but you wind up getting rid of them when the rust becomes unbearable; buyers will snap them up quickly for the parts.


----------



## Dan Diesel (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep I agree, I too have only had the car a while and this weekend when I hoovered out the seats I too noticed that the lower seat was fuzzy. I wonder if certain clothes are doing this. I also noticed (and will not make this mistake again) that if you get any velcro strip near the seat, you will not get it off without recking it so be warned! Mine was a strap on the portable DVD player, a part of the strip got stuck to the seat and completely recked it when I pulled it off...I was not impressed, neither am I impressed with the latest wear I am seeing on the seats...


----------



## Dan Diesel (Feb 25, 2007)

*Velcro will reck your cloth seats...be warned!*

Be warned, if you get the wrong side of any velcro strip to touch your cloth seat, you will not get it off without recking it so be warned!

Mine was a strap on the portable DVD player, a part of the strip got stuck to the seat and completely recked it when I pulled it off...I was not impressed


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have also expereinced this problem with my cloth seats (series I) when I had them, mainly the driver's seat. That is the reason I went out and got myself a full leather set and decided to replace them.

A mate of ours claimed this damage under warranty and the dealer re-upholstered all seats for him. The cloth quality of the xtrail seats is very poor and if stained, very hard to clean.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

is this what u guys are takin about ??


----------



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

Would one of those fabric fuzz shavers work here? It is disconcerting to see that, my BV seats are the same...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes Ice, this exactly what we're talking about!


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I have contacted Northwest Seat Covers in Vancouver and have ordered a set of custom fabric covers for my X-Trail. Best to be safe and get them covered up early. The custom leather covers were quoted to me at a cost of $1500....too much. The cloth covers, which are two tone dimpled and look very sharp, are $180 for the two front buckets and $165 for the rear. I'll breathe a little easier after those are installed, and I won't have to be so ridiculously careful when entering/exiting.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah i have that problem on my arm rest
from my board jacket
its all fuzzy now on one side


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Jalal, when your friend had their seats redone under warranty, were they redone with the same material or something better? Part of the marketing for this vehicle is the easy-clean, utility interior; I shouldn't have to shell out for seat covers because the fabric fails within a short time under normal daily usage. If anyone is going to visit a Canadian dealer soon, I'm curious what the dealers response would be...
If they won't spring for repairs, which they should, is there a good Nisssan factory seatcover that they could put on??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Brian, the seats were re-upholstered locally using local fabric that matched the original colours, but the quality was better (I have no pics to show you).

For seat covers, I believe Nissan sells the canvas seat covers, like THIS one.


----------



## bguy (Feb 27, 2007)

Abraham_jr said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have contacted Northwest Seat Covers in Vancouver and have ordered a set of custom fabric covers for my X-Trail. Best to be safe and get them covered up early. The custom leather covers were quoted to me at a cost of $1500....too much. The cloth covers, which are two tone dimpled and look very sharp, are $180 for the two front buckets and $165 for the rear. I'll breathe a little easier after those are installed, and I won't have to be so ridiculously careful when entering/exiting.


Can you please post some pictures after the installation? I'd like to see if it's a good fit as some seat covers are loose it doesn't look good.
Thanks very much.


Ben


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Sure, gladly. They will be a while though. In the meantime, here is the link to the Northwest seatcovers gallery. 

Car Seat Covers & Truck Seat Covers: Image Gallery


----------



## eci (May 4, 2007)

i had to ask my wife to be careful with her belts as they have all these dangly bits that have literally left their mark on the passenger seat of my xty.

oh well...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

On the subject of damaged cloth seats...

I was just doing some spring cleaning and came upon my cloth seats all wrapped up and still in mint condition after switching over to leather.

Does anyone have more horror stories about wrecked/damaged seat cloth and if so I think I could help you out with my spare covers. PM if interested


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a velco tab on the back pocket of my pants. Finally figured out the cause of the fuzziness on the seats. Thanks for this thread. Valboo, please pm me if yours are available in the standard Bonavista cloth config.

Cheers,


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Well, BCxTrail inherited of my spare front covers  off they went this weekend across Canada...

So if anywone has worn REAR covers I still have those available.


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

the quality of upholstery fabric was disappointing when i bought my xt in dec/07. yes, sigh, my driver's seat has the tell-tale 'fuzz'. i am an avid sewer, and have custom made seat covers for most vehicles we have owned. but the last few cars i have refused to keep it looking great for the next owner. now i may have to sew new covers for legitimate reason besides resale. what's next---let's see--brakes are an issue, rust is an issue, frozen door locks an issue, poor upholstery an issue. yikes! oh by the way, don't try to take the fuzz off. you will damage the fabric and it may run like a nylon stocking.


----------

